# Fantasy games :)



## Parqstu (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantasy games, don't we love them. Well, I do.


Obiously nearly every game is fantasy in that it's got an unrealistic feature or isn't all based on facts. A game that i wouldn't call a fantasy would be Fifa 11.

Anyway, back to the matter at hand.

What are your top 3 favourite fantasy games? (Ones that you consider a fantasy game). Maybe we should just stick to rpg's?

My top 3:

Kingdom Hearts series (I think the story line was gripping)
Ratchet & Clank series (Childhood favourite and good replay value)
Jak and Daxter series (Another childhood favourite and a good story line)


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sure I have many favorites, but the ones I tend to play over and over again:

Jade Empire
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Dragon Age


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't have a lot of time to devote to gaming, but I do play when I can't drum up the enthusiasm to do the things I should be doing.

My current top 3 would be:

Fallout 3
Fallout: New Vegas
and Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 14, 2011)

I also have Fallout: New Vegas. It was abit short, but the music is great .


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Feb 14, 2011)

Parqstu said:


> I also have Fallout: New Vegas. It was abit short, but the music is great .


 
Short? I've pretty much maxed out my character and I'm still only halfway through the main questline! 

The music is evocative, but I wouldn't rate it as great. It's certainly not on a par with Bioshock for creating atmosphere.


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine are:  

Dragon Age: Origins
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Baldur's Gate
Baldur's Gate II


----------



## Behelit (Feb 20, 2011)

In no particular order:


Baldur's Gate
Dead Space
Zelda: Link to the Past

I don't know if these are all time 3 favorites, they were the first to come to mind and I went with it.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 21, 2011)

Super Nintendo for the win with Zelda,
then... Karnov being a close second, with the last being... 

Kid Icarus


----------



## Ophiucha (Feb 27, 2011)

Legend of Zelda (my favorite was _Link to the Past_)
Fire Emblem (my favorite was _Path of Radiance_)
Tales of Symphonia
Baldur's Gate II
Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Chilari (Feb 27, 2011)

I play a fair bit of Elder Scrolls: Oblivion and Guild Wars. Also Minecraft (does that count as fantasy, given it doesn't have a plot?)

I also have Fable 2 and 3, and I enjoyed playing them but... well, there was so much more that could have been done with them. Fable 3 especially. I mean, you're supposed to be able to make lots of decisions which will affect ongoing gameplay, but nothing really changes whether you play good or evil. You still have to face the same challenges, you get almost the same cutscenes, the only difference is you look a bit different. I mean, I'd have liked it if, for example, sparing the bandit leader's life in Fable 3 - a choice you can make in an early mission - would affect how the Dwellers view you; and having both bandits and Dwellers on your side means that you have to deal with the conflicts between them. And I didn't like that Reaver was immune to everything. I'd have liked to have the option to put him on trial for crimes against humanity, but at the cost of the things he oversees - like construction - falling apart and losing support of the richer people in the kingdom. So you have to chose between justice and things running smoothly. If you break promises, the rebel supporters just turn away from you; I'd have liked to see them actively fight against you if they see you as a tyrant. There was so much potential, and in the end the story was just linear.

Sorry, rant over now.


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 27, 2011)

Oblivion and Deap space(I have the 2nd one) our great games too. I could mention lots of games, like the Age of Mythology I'm playing on the p.c at the moment.

I put Kingdom Hearts as my no.1. I take it back. I put Pokemon up there .


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm gonna HAVE to do more then three cause yeah LOL

my 4 year old adores Spyro the Dragon games, Jak and Daxter games, and for some reason Baldur's Gate II LOL

me omg!!!! Dragon Age Origins I and II
Baldur's Gate II
Final Fantasy 10 and 10-2
Kingdom Hearts all of them LOL
Dark cloud
Arc the Lad: Twilight of Spirits >.>
Inu yasha: The secret of the cursed mask
Drakan: The ancient Gate

as for MMORPGS
dark Age of Camelot >.> GO MIDGARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lord of the Rings Online

I think that covers everything atm there are more I just can't think of them atm LOL


----------



## Falunel (Mar 6, 2011)

I love practically every game I play, but if I have to choose:

-Tales series (Battle system is ridiculously fun and characters are very likable. Have so far played Symphonia, Abyss, and Vesperia, and hope to get Graces F when it comes out in the US.)
-Final Fantasy (A classic for me. Favorites are FFXIII for its characters/plot and FFXII for its gorgeous, detailed world.)
-Okami (Relatively recent addition, but I'm loving its art style and Celestial Brush system. Also, playing the game with the String of Beads is hilarious.)


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 6, 2011)

Final Fantasy is one of my all time favorites.  I've played 1-13.  That's pretty impressive huh?  

Newer games I like are Dragon Age, The Elder Scrolls Series (Oblivion), Mass Effect (sci-fi game, but awesome), among many others.  I also like the Ogre series, Dragon Quest, most tactics games.

I also love the old school Dungeons and Dragons games like Pools of Radiance, The Dark Sun games, Icewind Dale, Baldur's Gate, etc.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 9, 2011)

I've just started playing Fable III. Dear God, why did I bother? You'd have thought the second game would've been lesson enough...


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, I couldn't even play the second one. I gave up after a few hours and boycotted the franchise


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 9, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> Yeah, I couldn't even play the second one. I gave up after a few hours and boycotted the franchise


I wish I'd boycotted it after the first. Oh well. I'll carry on. I don't like starting games and not finishing them, despite my experience with the Call of Duty franchise. I'll just grit my teeth and hope things get better...


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol that optimism will be the end of you Dusk...


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 9, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> Lol that optimism will be the end of you Dusk...


 
No doubt.

I'm hoping the new Deus Ex game won't follow the path of Invisible war, but experience has taught me not to place too much faith in devs. The new Bioshock and L.A. Noire games look quite entertaining, though. Damn this optimism...


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Dragon Age II just came in the mail yesterday.  

Unfortunately, I probably won't get to play it until my summer vacation rolls around.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 9, 2011)

I play a lot of games. Top 3 won't be easy to narrow down. Hmm.... in no actual order, here we go.

Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Brilliant RPG that melds steampunk and more typical fantasy tropes. Tech cancels out magick and vice versa. The story was not all that original (I don't remember much of it offhand) but it was well told. It was the world that was fun, and the mechanics (pun intended) of the game. I played through it multiple times.

Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind
I'm a fan of all the Elder Scrolls games, but this has been my favorite so far. The story was great and well-told, and the variety of skills made it feel very diverse. My first time through I role-played a custom character who was kind of like a witchhunter, and the game gave me plenty of opportunities to make me feel like I was actually pursuing that role at the same time as I was following the main storyline. I should also mention how varied the spells were, with lots of travel and 'utility' spells that gave the magic system a much more realistic feel (wow, its ironic to use that word in this context) than most games where all magic is focused on combat.

Birthright: The Gorgon's Alliance
Under-appreciated gem, though it did have a few bugs that made loving it more difficult. It had a great world. Blend of RPG and grand strategy game. You would raise armies and fight battles for the main focus, but you could also take your character and a small band on quests for powerful artifacts. The quests were fun, and some quite challenging. They also put out a couple books set in the world, and both of the ones I've read I love.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 11, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins. Most of the Final Fantasies - III, VIII, XII are my favourites. Assassins Creed 2 and Brotherhood. 

I guess Deadspace and Prototype are more Scifi, hrm. Oh, and Arkham Asylum was excellent, but I don't think that fits into anything.

What would Amnesia fall under? And would we count pokemon as fantasy? ;D I currently can't put down Pokemon Black. It is so much better than any of the recents - which I quite enjoyed too.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 12, 2011)

LMMFAO! Bry hasn't quit talking about DA2 x.x I haven't played it yet  I've been too busy playing Lord of the Rings Online and fighting with the pc to run Dark age of Camelot LOL


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 12, 2011)

@Starconstant Arkham Asylum was excellent. I enjoyed the heck out of that game. I loves me some sneaking around and then beating up clueless people. 

Not sure it really counts as fantasy, but Bioshock is a fantastic example of worldbuilding in a video game. The level of detail they incorporated is incredible. Valve is also known for that level of detail, in the Half-life and Portal games, and to a somewhat lesser extent, the Left 4 Dead titles.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been playing Black Ops online at night when everyone else is asleep and there's no-one to talk to. Not overtly fantasy, but even if your bullets are a foot off the mark your enemy will still fall down dead. That has to be magic.

Apart from that (and ignoring Fable III for obvious reasons) the only other game I've got on the go at the moment is Darksiders. It's not great by any means, but it's enjoyable enough and better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I left a game off my list >.> My All time Favorite game in the whole world.. The Legend of Dragoon >.< I can play that game over and over.. My old PSX burned gashes in 4 copies of it from my playing it so much LMAO

At the moment... Like Dusk... I play an MMORPG late at night when no one's around... My flavor of choice until I get my hands on WoW >.< LotRO it's actually fun if you have someone to run through the harder quests with... though I do warn you, never go on the cleansing quest the elves get with only two people >.< Me and my sister got our rears handed to us 6 times before we finalyl gave up LMAO


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 16, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> Dragon Age II just came in the mail yesterday.


I presume you're also looking forward to playing Skyrim in November? I know I am.


----------



## Sezmo (Mar 29, 2011)

Zelda, Final Fantasy and World of Warcraft are my most played games.  Sadly I've become really bored of WoW over the past year and am looking for another MMO to play.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 31, 2011)

DAoC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sezmo Wow was just a BIG rip off of DAoC but DAoC is EPIC! It's been around 10 years and there's still THOUSANDS of people who play it... Myself included >^.^< It's free to DL the base game and all 6 expansions. DL and Install and Patch time is less than an hour from start to finish. you get a 14 day trial and it's 14.95 a month.. If you decide to play go with the Ywain1 server and Midgard I can help you out if you're on my server and in my realm LOL Look up Mdnightfalling  that's my Berserker.. or Mdnightsummoning that's my Bond Dancer  >^.^<


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm currently playing Mass Effect. It's not fantasy, but replace the alien races with orcs and goblins and it might as well be. These kind of games tend to blend together in my imagination anyway. I'm only playing it so I have some idea what the sequel is about, and that in turn will only serve as a timewaster until L.A. Noire, the new Deus Ex game, and Skyrim come along.


----------



## Oof Nian (Apr 23, 2011)

i love final fantasy , actually  i love rts games not rpg/mmorpg .. rts war like warcraft


----------



## Fnord (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been a role-playing game nut since the original Atari 2600.  I played the game "Adventure" over and over and over.

My all-time favorites:

Dragon Warrior I, II, III
Times of Lore
Ultima: Exodus
Shadowgate
The Legend of Zelda series
Might & Magic series
Final Fantasy I and II.  (I tried to get into them after that, but I have found I don't care so much for "Japanese" fantasy)
Baldur's Gate I & II
Icewind Dale I & II
Planescape: Torment
Neverwinter Nights I & II
Elder Scrolls: Morrowind and Oblivion
Dragon Age: Origins

MMOs:

Ultima Online
World of Warcraft
Lord of the Rings Online


----------



## DianthasProphecy (Apr 25, 2011)

Some of my favorites are:

Zelda (I like all of them, but right now I'm playing Spirit Tracks on my DS)
Final Fantasy (I'm playing Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fate)

And since I'm an avid Sims fan, one of my new faves is The Sims Medieval. Silly, I know, but hey, I like it. I've been playing the sims since the first one came out.

I Love Play by Post RPG's of the fantasy genre as well.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2011)

Jak & Daxter: Great action fantasy games, even though I never beat the final boss on J&D II..

Kotor I & II: Two different games by two different companies, but both still the best games I've played.

Freelancer: Even though it was set in space, it was enough of a space opera I count it as fantasy.


----------



## Talespinner (May 2, 2011)

Dragonage: Origins, Knights of the Old Republic, and Oblivion are probobly my top faves right now. At least until I play Dragonage 2 and until Skyrim comes out.


----------



## Neverlove1313 (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... I've played a lot of fantasy games, it' sort of hard to narrow it down. I think if I was though it would be in this exact order: 

1. Dragon Age: Origins
2. Kingdom Hearts 2 
3. Knights of the Old Republic 2 

However, I do wish to mention some of my others I love to play over and over  
Icewind Dale 2
Baldurs Gate 2 
Diablo 2 
Kingdom Hearts
Final Fantasy XII
Dark Alliance I and II


----------



## Telcontar (May 12, 2011)

I recently started another play-through of Neverwinter Nights 2. 

I have a lot of problems with the D&D rule setup... but this game moves you along at a nice pace. Good voice-acting for the most part, though it has weak points. Also, I like pretty much any game that ends up giving you command of a castle.


----------



## JustSpiffy (Jul 2, 2011)

Final Fantasy 7 - Probably due to a great deal of bias, being that it was one of my very first RPG experiences.

Dragon age: origins - Just AMAZING, it sucked me into the fantasy world and got me really invested.

Morrowind - This game was my first real experience with something this indepth and sandboxy, I loved it!


----------



## mudart (Jul 7, 2011)

Love Torchlight. It's an indy game which is very easy to learn. The graphic style is cartoonish and wonderful.  Comes with a mod developer. As I became comfortable with the gameplay, I would create mods to adjust some of the elements I didn't like.


----------



## Eliazar (Jul 11, 2011)

My top three:

1. Realms of Arcania (I think that's what it's called... a German RPG based on the "The Dark Eye" P&P RPG which is pretty famous in Germany)
2. Baldur's Gate II
3. Fallout III

I also like the other Baldur's Gate, Oblivion, Fallout NV, and of course Final Fantasy IX. Unfortunately, I never have much time to play these games so most of the time I can't finish (with Baldur's Gate II I was close, but then Edwin disappeared for good somehow, I couldn't get him back and stopped playing heartbroken  )


----------



## Mreichardt (Jul 26, 2011)

Baldur's Gate and Baldur's Gate II are and probably always will be my favorite games. In addition to writing I'm an aspiring game designer. If I ever get anywhere with that, my goal is to create an RPG modeled after those.

Currently playing The Witcher. It's uneven and buggy at times, but the setting is so strange and compelling and the combat is so fun that I've got to finish it.


----------



## AlissaTheFox (Aug 11, 2011)

My 3 are:
Kingdom Hearts series (I love the song Simple and Clean!)
Ratchet and Clank series (Epic)
and I think Dragon Age origins looks neat(watched my mom play(cheat) and thought "woah!)


----------



## JBryden88 (Aug 12, 2011)

The Witchers 1 and 2 have replaced Dragon Age for me. Bioware advertises their fantasy series as dark, edgy, brutal, and sexy, and while DAO and DA2 have the dark park right, dry humping romances isn't sexy, and there's nothing edgy/brutal about it  The Witcher series meanwhile feels like all of those, especially the 2nd game. Really hooked.

For MMOs, Age of Conan.


----------



## Aegle (Aug 19, 2011)

Zelda: Link to the Past
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Zelda (The Wayward Sword, releasing in November!)


----------



## Aegle (Aug 19, 2011)

As for internet games, wow--where do I start. I played WoW from 2005-2011. XD I jus' let my account expire a month ago, but I must say-- EverQuest. I know, I know.... I had to quit cold turkey after a year, because I realized I'd never get enough, or relent either! Korean grind-fests are definitely my favorite. I need a constant challenge! ^^ I still feel pangs of longing for EQ everyday. ;_;


----------



## Kelise (Oct 10, 2011)

My goodness, is Minecraft addictive.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 29, 2011)

My three favorite would have to be

Final Fantasy VII
Dark Cloud 2
And, a recent favorite, Fallout 3

These games have brought out the awe and wonder of my imagination the most I would say.  Each one of them brought something new to the experience of story, world, and gameplay. There are so many good ones out there to choose from but if I have to chose three this would have to suffice.


----------

